# 860Blake



## 860Blake (2 Maggio 2013)

Salve a tutti sono Blake e faccio video su youtube sul Milan


----------



## BB7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuto (;


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Maggio 2013)

ciao benvenuto


----------



## Blu71 (2 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2013)

Sintetico ma preciso  benvenuto.


----------



## DannySa (2 Maggio 2013)

Ciao, di dove sei precisamente?


----------



## 860Blake (2 Maggio 2013)

Sono Da Malta  piacere di conoscervi


----------



## yelle (2 Maggio 2013)

sei lo stesso dei video su youtube?
Benvenuto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Maggio 2013)

Benvenuto! Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (3 Maggio 2013)

benvenuto!


----------



## 860Blake (4 Maggio 2013)

si sono 860Blake quello che fa i video sul milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2013)

benvenuto!


----------

